

Object-oriented design patterns in the Linux kernel, parts 1-3 [2009] - adamnemecek
https://lwn.net/Articles/444910/

======
adamnemecek
Part 2:

<http://lwn.net/Articles/446317/>

Part 3:

<http://lwn.net/Articles/336262/>

